# New Harlequin Mini's Good Or Bad?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

With the release of all the new Dark Angels stuff cluttering up the boards I thought I would bring back a thread on... The Elder.

Even though I'm not a elder player being a Drama student I have a special interest in anything like the Harlequins. Plus I love the character of the Fool.

So with the release of the new mini's whos happy with them and who's not. 

Please note that we know everybody who plays elder will love the rules and everybody who doesn't will hate them on the tabletop. So please make your judgement on how they look.

My vote is great. Although I would have prefered it if the Death Jester and Shadow Seer (DJ especially) had more than one scuplt. I am waiting with baited breath untill the blisters for the Troupe Master arrive at my local Indepent Stockist so that I can convert him up (cut his hands of and rescuplt them with not weapons) and paint him in black and white to be a mini version of me.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I think there quite nice they have sort of grown on me since the preview pics were released, there also a massive Improvement over the old school models. The major gripe I have with them Is the lack of molds/poses, the fact that If I want multiple Harlies with Kiss's I'm going to have to either have duplicate models at a major price (only two In the range with) or I'll have to convert them up which Isn't one of my specialities, serves me right for being a beardy/lazy bastard I suppose!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i personally think theyre a show painters wet dream. each model has so much potential too look fuckin' awesome!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> i personally think theyre a show painters wet dream. each model has so much potential too look fuckin' awesome!


Couldn't agree more. Fantastic sculpts in my opinion.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

amazing sculpts, but just like the new wood elves, just not my cup of tea...

except the shadowseer, i love her.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I dont like them, but i will give you that they definitely fit the kill-u-while-dancing-and-dressing-up-as-clowns (not meant to slight, thats what harleis are.) 

Very nice (but not my taste.)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> I dont like them, but i will give you that they definitely fit the kill-u-while-dancing-and-dressing-up-as-clowns (not meant to slight, thats what harleis are.)


Well thats what they are after all.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i love em. have painted some already and i definately think they are an improvement on the old sculpts


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Any chance of you showing us them?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

They look like shit, they should be purged from every shop shelf in the country and the moulds destroyed.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

:twisted: stella, u realy think so?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I love them, I like the old ones as well but these are definatley great. They are very Wood Elf Wardancer like, but thats not a bad thing either. It'll be spendy to get the 30 I need for the Harlie army I have lurking if I ever do it


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

will try to remember to pic them on monday for you guys


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

are they the ones in the shop window? they were pretty good.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> They look like shit, they should be purged from every shop shelf in the country and the moulds destroyed.


Wow really?, what don't you like about them?


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I like them! They are better than the old ones IMO. But then again the old one were...................... Err well old!

I expect to see them bounding across the talbe towards an army near me soon!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

cccp_one said:


> :twisted: stella, u realy think so?


YES



Jacobite said:


> Wow really?, what don't you like about them?


Everything, especially the poses, there just...........BLEH, there vomit inducing, and thats before we get to the painting of them, my god how hideous, I need to Barf in the bog right now


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you also not a fan of the Wood Elf war dancers then?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Anphicar said:
> 
> 
> > I dont like them, but i will give you that they definitely fit the kill-u-while-dancing-and-dressing-up-as-clowns (not meant to slight, thats what harleis are.)
> ...


Hence, "not meant to slight, thats what harleis are."

:wink:


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

.....Ive never played eldar, but if i do ill make sure that everyone dies, EQUALLY. Im not gonna kill anything in any order just cause I hate them, that would make me a racist. And next time i start to ramble, shoot me.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Are you also not a fan of the Wood Elf war dancers then?


I like the mail order exclusive ones, and the normal ones are alright, not great, but they alright, and I especially like the wardancer lord model actually


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

*BANG*

There. Don't say I never give you nothing, Greyskullcrusade.

Anyhow, I think they look pretty damn cool, apart form two of the legs (the ones that make them look like their floating)


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

What did I get exactly?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Whats not to love about gay Eldar in tights?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Pyromanic Tendencies said:


> Anyhow, I think they look pretty damn cool, apart form two of the legs (the ones that make them look like their floating)


I think that supposed to make them look as id they are leaping.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

No, I have no problem with the one that look as if their about to jump into close combat and lay waste to the enemies of the God Emperor of Mankind (er, I mean "Eldar"), I'm talking about the ones with the too small, flying jump kick legs that don't look like they belong to the body, making it look like it's floating.

Oh, and Greyskull, you got the honour of being shot by me. Whoo!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

They're new? I thought they were just re-releases.

Meh, I don't care much for pewter minis as a rule


----------

